
Ask HN: What are your favourite podcasts? - notoriousarun
Hi HN!!! I&#x27;m a big fan of podcasts. My favourite podcasts are Joe-Rogan-Experience, The Portal By Eric Weinstein.<p>What are your favourite podcasts? (Anything related to Life, philosophy, science, startups, coding, VC, art, marketing, design etc...)
======
rocketpastsix
I was a huge fan of "The History of Rome" by Mike Duncan and loved his new
series "Revolutions". If you like history, these are both fantastic.

Huge caveat: He got his start with "The History of Rome" so it takes him a
while to warm up and relax. The first 25 or so episodes are a little more
"here is the story as we know it" where as after that he adds some humor and
it becomes the story of Rome instead of a list of facts.

Other ones I have enjoyed:

Listen Money Matters - a great no nonsense podcast about personal finance. It
is a great jumping off point. They talk about all kinds of topics related to
personal finance so you won't get bored.

The Finance Independence Podcast - This is not as regular as other podcasts
but I feel the interviews on this one are a lot more engaging and thought
provoking.

How I Built This - Fun show about how CEOs and founders came up with the idea
that took them to the moon. Its little self congratulatory but also fun to
hear the stories.

------
jdpedrie
EconTalk. Many different subjects viewed through the lens of economics.
Generally free market outlook but incredibly thoughtful and always interesting
guests.

The History of Byzantium. Follows Mike Duncan’s The History Of Rome and
carries the story on in the eastern empire.

Hardcore History

The Editors. If anyone is looking for the steel man (as opposed to straw man)
version of the conservative perspective on the news of the day, this podcast
from National Review fits the bill.

~~~
notoriousarun
+1 Russell Roberts(*EconTalk).

------
ukyrgf
I find a lot of my creative balance gets refilled by listening to improv
comedy podcasts on Earwolf and Headgum networks. Earwolf in particular has
been in the game for over a decade, they took production quality very serious
early on, and managed to spinoff into an ad network that got bought out by a
huge media conglomerate while still keeping their shows pretty niche.
improv4humans and Teacher's Lounge are two shows that just put me in a
completely different mental space than I am typically in, and that makes a
huge difference when I'm switching gears on a coding project or trying to
start making a new design for marketing.

------
olmideso
The Artificial Intelligence podcast by Lex Fridman. It's mostly focused on
science tech and philosophy with a lot of high-profile guests from different
fields.

~~~
arnold_palmur
I just listed to the Stephen Wolfram episode - gotta say, I had some
preconceptions about Stephen but I loved their discussion.

------
AussieCoder
Exponent, a weekly podcast covering a topic from Stratechery, Ben Thompson and
James Allworth on business and technology strategy.

Friday Night Comedy from the BBC. If you like satirical comedy and an English
sense of humour then The News Quiz and The Now Show are the best there is.

The Art of Product , Build Your SaaS and Out of Beta are great if following
along as people build bootstrapped start-ups is your thing.

Startups for the Rest of Us is the OG bootstrapped start-up podcast.

Planet Money and The Indicator, both from PBS, cover business, economics and
society and make it interesting.

Flash Forward, by Rose Eveleth, a trip to a possible future then a walk
through how we get there.

~~~
chaorace
Quick correction, Planet Money / The Indicator are a product of NPR, as
opposed to PBS.

------
godelmachine
1) The Archers (BBC) - to improve English

2) Reluctant Persuaders (BBC) - Comedy

3) EastEnders - just started

4) Intelligence Matters

5) Software Engineering Daily

~~~
laurieg
I'm curious as to why you chose The Archers to learn English.

For those who don't know, The Archers is a long running radio soap opera in a
rural setting and featuring lots of aspects of rural life.

~~~
godelmachine
There's a YouTube channel called "English with Lucy"

She suggested listening to The Archers daily for 12 min can improve listening
skills

------
DanBC
_Inside the Ethics Committee_ BBC Radio 4. Not many episodes, and getting
quite old now, but still an interesting look at medical ethics and UK law.
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b007xbtd](https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b007xbtd)

There's a bunch of audio comedy that I love, but it comes and goes -- BBC
Radio 4 don't keep it up on their website. (Party, Tim Key's Late Night Poetry
Programme, John Finnemore's Souvenir Programme, Cabin Pressure, Bleak
Expectations, Don't Start -- most of these are available to buy or from other
sources).

They've also put this page up and some of these look interesting:
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/articles/5Jrn1bynjTc6tPj3SV...](https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/articles/5Jrn1bynjTc6tPj3SVlpJkF/eight-
dramas-to-escape-
with?xtor=CS8-1000-\[Discovery_Cards\]-\[Multi_Site\]-\[SL10\]-\[PS_PROGRAMMES~N~~A_8DramasToEscapeWith\])

------
goose847
My favorite podcast is No Dumb Questions. It has Destin from Smarter Every Day
and his friend Matt Whitman (from the YouTube channel “Ten Minute Bible Hour”)

They do really awesome episodes on History or aspects of history that they’re
interested in. The best one of these imo is ‘Siege Warfare’ episode. Other
than that they talk about books and friendship. It’s a fun podcast.

------
kohanz
Reply All & Startups for the Rest of Us are a couple of my favorites.

~~~
notoriousarun
Startups for the Rest of Us :: One of the longest running podcast. A must-
listen for every one building a software company without venture capital.
*([https://www.producthunt.com/posts/startups-for-the-rest-
of-u...](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/startups-for-the-rest-of-us))

------
bjohnson225
Soft skills engineering - because it takes more than great code to be a great
engineer

No such thing as a fish - Comedy podcast talking about unusual facts produced
by the QI researchers (QI is a popular BBC comedic quiz show)

The Economist morning briefing

Some football/soccer podcasts (Totally football show, Zonal marking)

Some foreign language podcasts (Italian Scientificast)

~~~
notoriousarun
+1 for soft skills engineering.

------
aalhour
_Invisibilia._ Unseeable forces control human behavior and shape our ideas,
beliefs, and assumptions. Invisibilia—Latin for invisible things—fuses
narrative storytelling with science that will make you see your own life
differently.
[https://www.npr.org/podcasts/510307/invisibilia/](https://www.npr.org/podcasts/510307/invisibilia/)

 _99% Invisible._ A podcast about all the thought that goes into the things we
don’t think about — the unnoticed architecture and design that shape our
world. [https://99percentinvisible.org/](https://99percentinvisible.org/)

------
vrk7bp
Looks like Business Wars by Wondery hasn’t been mentioned here yet, but I’ve
become a fan of late.

~~~
notoriousarun
+1 for Business Wars By Wondery, great podcast.

------
drewstiff
The Art of Charm to increase my emotional intelligence, self-confidence and
social skills.

~~~
nicdc
Sounds interesting. Can you tell us more about it?

------
hvass
The Tim Ferriss Show The Portal Stratechery’s podcast (Exponent) Tyler Cowen’s
podcast

~~~
omosubi
+1 for conversations with Tyler, no matter your opinions on his politics, he's
one of the best interviewers out there.

------
andreicek
Snacks Daily - The best podcast so far about finacial news. They comment on
all industries that move the market - being milk and dairy to banks and tech.
Short but very fun!

New York Times The Daily

The Wall Street Journal & Gimlet

Financial Times Banking Weekly

~~~
notoriousarun
Thanks, I just listened to an episode after your reference. A way to get smart
faster.

    
    
      Snacks Daily - The best podcast so far about financial news.
      They comment on all industries that move the market - being
      milk and dairy to banks and tech. Short but very fun!

------
DrNuke
The youtube channel from Vinheteiro the brazilian pianist!?!

------
smeeth
Intelligence Matters: foreign affairs podcast hosted by former #2 at the CIA.
He’s a pretty good interviewer and I’ve learned a ton about how our govt
perceives global threats.

Pivot: Kara Swisher and Scott Galloway talk (mostly tech) business. It’s
excellent and Scott is really fun.

Hacks on tap: former chief obama campaign strategist David Axelrod and
republican campaign consultant Mike Murphy talk politics for an hour. They
know their stuff.

~~~
notoriousarun
I haven't listened the podcast.

    
    
      *Intelligence Matters: foreign affairs podcast hosted by
       former #2 at the CIA. He’s a pretty good interviewer and
       I’ve learned a ton about how our govt perceives global
       threats.*
    

But, I think the understanding of cognitive bias and complex systems are very
important to mitigate any global risk.

    
    
      ** The governments don't understand these topics. **
    

[https://intelligence.org/files/CognitiveBiases.pdf](https://intelligence.org/files/CognitiveBiases.pdf),
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Complex_system](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Complex_system)

------
pxhb
Some of my go to podcasts are:

Bloggingheads.tv/meaningoflife.tv, particularly with Robert Wright, Glenn
Loury, DMZ

CoinTalk - commentary of events going on in the crypto space

Lawfare, National security law, cyberlaw podcast

Very Bad Wizards

Sport/team specific podcasts

------
a3n
Marc Maron's WTF, interviews of really interesting people.

NYT The Daily, really good interviews on current topics, by a really annoying
interviewer.

Le Show, Harry Shearer. Some people here will like his skepticism of IoT (and
some people here will not).

Radiolab.

Science Weekly, The Guardian.

Hidden Brain.

Freakonomics Radio.

Marketplace.

------
toomuchtodo
APM Marketplace

NPR Planet Money

Armchair Expert by Dax Shepard

Joe Rogan Experience

------
atRonan
My Favourites are The Fighter & the Kid -Comedy, Enjoy the Vue - Anything
Vue.js related, Baz & Andrew House of Rugby - Irish Rugby / Comedy, No Such
thing as a fish - Comedy.

------
igotsideas
Darknet diaries

~~~
ryeguy_24
+1, these are so well-produced.

------
EvanWard97
80,000 Hours.

~~~
notoriousarun
+1 for suggesting, Oh !! We Have Far Less Time Than We Think.

------
runawaybottle
It’s a relatively new one:

Useful Idiots with Matt Taibbi and Kati Halper.

------
japhyr
If you're interested in Django, Django Chat by Will Vincent and Carlton Gibson
is great:

[https://djangochat.com](https://djangochat.com)

~~~
notoriousarun
+1 Thank you for suggesting, I regularly use Django for side projects.

------
hibiscus4156
Steve Gibson’s Security Now. grc.com/sn.

------
anmolparashar
I'm a founder of a startup[1] that works in the podcasting space and my
personal favorites are TigerBelly, Exchange Invest Weekly, JRE, The Indie
Hackers podcast!

[1] useCastup.com

~~~
notoriousarun
What are some of your favorite startups in the podcasting space and why?

------
Antoninus
Duncan Trussel Family Hour

Daily Update - Stratechery

Philosophize This!

~~~
notoriousarun
+1 for suggesting, great Options :)

------
coffeekitkat
These two podcasts are tech/career podcast.

"Developer Tea" (hosted by Jonathan Cutrell) - because being a great developer
is not just write code.

"Frontend Happy Hour"
([https://twitter.com/frontendhh](https://twitter.com/frontendhh)) - I like
the way they do it, before they start, they will pick a word, and if you say
that word, you need to drink. cheers!

------
gnusty_gnurc
EconTalk and The Fifth Column.

------
credit_guy
Dan Carlin’s Hardcore History.

